# كلنا نعلم مدي اهميه اللغه الانجليزيه في الطيران



## مهندس وليد سمير (14 يوليو 2006)

لسلام عليكم أعضاء المنتدى 

هذه بعض المواقع لتعلم اللغة الإنجليزية فيها وأتمنى من الله أن تحوز على رضائكم 

وبالله التوفيق والنجاح

إليكم المواقع :

www.a4esl.org 
www.englishclub.com
www.english-zone.com
www.EduFind.com
learnEnglish.org.uk
www.eslcafe.com
www.manythings.org
www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish
www.english.online.org.uk
www.els-lab.com

وأرجوا فيها الإفادة للجميع
______


----------



## جاسر (14 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

مسكٌ وعودٌ وعنبر

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (15 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (17 يوليو 2006)

لا شكر علي واجب


----------



## matadooor777 (25 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## young pharaoh (10 أغسطس 2006)

حقيقي شكرا وياريت تمدنا بالجديد


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 أغسطس 2006)

ان شاء الله وربنا يقدرني علي خدمه الملتقي


----------



## تتو (22 أغسطس 2006)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية 
مشكوورررررر وما قصرت


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ياجماعة انا عندي تجربة شخصية في حكاية تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية
طبعا احنا تقريبا كلنا أخدنا كلنا أساسيات اللغة الإنجليزية في المدارس وأخدنا كتير من المصطلحات والكلمات في حياتنا الدراسية ولكن تقف قدام كل واحد فينا مشكله أساسية وهي الإستماع والنطق,,,, بمعني ان انت ممكن تسمع جمله انجليزي من واحد زميلك عربي وتفهمها كويس قوي وتسمع نفس الجمله من واحد أمريكي وماتفهمهاش.... 
انا عندي طريقة متجربة للمشكله دي وهيا ان احناكلنا عارفين ان النت دلوقتي مليان أفلام أجنبي وترجماتها وأي واحد ممكن ينزل أي فيلم وينزل الترجمة بتاعتة سواء عربي ,أو انجليزي أو أي لغه ويتفرج عليه
أنا بقي بأنزل أي فيلم من دول وأنزل من علي مواقع الترجمة ترجمتين ,الترجمة العربي للفيلم والترجمة الإنجليزية أو بمعني أصح كلمات الفيلم الإنجليزية بتبقي مكتوبة قدامك علي الشاشة
كل اللي عليك انك تتفرج علي الفيلم بالعربي تاخد فكرة عنه وبعد كده تشغل الترجمة اللي مكتوبة بالإنجليزي زتحاول تركز في اللي انت بتسمعة واللي انت بتقراه.,. صدقني هتلاقي معظمها كلمات سهله وعدت عليك قبل كده في المدرسة بس المشكله انك ماسمعتهاش بطريقة صحيحة قبل كده.. وبالطريقة دي تقدر تعود نفسك علي سماع اللغة بتاعتهم الأصليه ,,, وطبعا مش محتاج أوصيك انك لما تحس انك تقدمت شوية في مستوي السمع, تقدر تنزل أفلام جديدة وتسمعها لأول مرة باللغة الإنجليزية مرة واحده ولو مافهمتهاش تبقي تسمعها بالعربي بعد كده والله الموفق


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

وبالنسبة لأي واحد مش عارف ينزل الأفلام دي ازاي يبعتلي وأنا أقوله علي طريقة تنزيلها وطريقة ضبط الترجمة وتشغيلها
وأبعت ليكوا البرنامج اللي بينزلها


----------



## yacoub1000 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## صلاح الجزلي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى محمد ابراهيم مشكور بس انا من الناس المابتعرف طريقة التنزيل الانت قاصدها فياريت تكمل ما بدات وتورينى طريقة الحصول على الافلام المفيدة وترجمتها ((بطريقة مجانية من النت)) واكرر مشكور


----------



## مهندس طيار (7 أكتوبر 2007)

م.ط/محمد إبراهيم قال:


> وبالنسبة لأي واحد مش عارف ينزل الأفلام دي ازاي يبعتلي وأنا أقوله علي طريقة تنزيلها وطريقة ضبط الترجمة وتشغيلها
> وأبعت ليكوا البرنامج اللي بينزلها



يا بشمهندس ما تنتظرش التواصل 

خش علي طول وضع في الرد التالي الطريقه بالخطوات خلينا كلنا نستفيد 

اسرع فنحن في انتظار الطريقه والمواقع وكل حاجه بقي 

ظبطني وما تلبسنيش العمه :58:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 مايو 2008)

ايوة يا اخ محمد خش في الموضوع واكتب الطريقه للكل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (3 مايو 2008)

بارك الله في الجميع على هذا التلاحم و التجاوب الرائعين
و كل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## ahmad badran (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ادور (7 يوليو 2008)

ربما تكن هيك ولكن عشان استخدامها علي مدي الدول تكون لغة 
واتمني ان تكون اللغة العربية هية الافضل في يوم من الايام
ومشكوررررررررررررررر لكم


----------

